# Welche Löcher werden denn hier getestet ?



## melmager (8. Dezember 2003)

Was für welche Löcher werden denn hier ausgetestet 
Einer ne Idee -

Auszug aus mein Accesslog:
80.180.149.238 - - [15/Jul/2003:21:50:49 +0200] "GET /default.ida?X..hier kommen viele X%u9090%u6858%ucbd3%u7801%u9090%u6858%ucbd3%u7801%u9090%u6858%ucbd3%u7801%u9090%u9090%u8190%u00c3%u0003%u8b00%u531b%u53ff%u0078%u0000%u00=a  HTTP/1.0" 404 277

Und  den:
217.160.130.104 - - [18/Jul/2003:21:23:15 +0200] "POST http://217.160.130.104:6667/ HTTP/1.0" 404 266
217.160.130.104 - - [18/Jul/2003:21:23:15 +0200] "CONNECT 217.160.130.104:6667 HTTP/1.0" 404 266
217.160.130.104 - - [19/Jul/2003:13:06:33 +0200] "CONNECT 217.160.130.104:6667 HTTP/1.0" 404 266
217.160.130.104 - - [19/Jul/2003:13:06:33 +0200] "POST http://217.160.130.104:6667/ HTTP/1.0" 404 266


----------



## Peter Bönnen (8. Dezember 2003)

Der erste Eintrag sollte eine Anfrage vom Code Red Wurm sein.
Die anderen testen, ob da ein Proxy läuft, über den man sich zu einem IRC verbinden könnte. In dem konkreten Fall sogar der alte tutorials.de Server.

Peter


----------

